# Furacão Katrina, 2º aniversário



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 00:04)

Faz hoje dois anos que o Furacão Katrina fez o 2º landfall nos EUA, a 29 de Agosto de 2005, levando 1836 vidas e provocando prejuizos de 60 mil milhões de €.



> Hurricane Katrina was the costliest and one of the deadliest hurricanes in the history of the United States. It was the sixth-strongest Atlantic hurricane ever recorded and the third-strongest hurricane on record that made landfall in the United States. Katrina formed on August 23 during the 2005 Atlantic hurricane season and caused devastation along much of the north-central Gulf Coast. The most severe loss of life and property damage occurred in New Orleans, Louisiana, which flooded as the levee system catastrophically failed, in many cases hours after the storm had moved inland.[1] The hurricane caused severe destruction across the entire Mississippi coast and into Alabama, as far as 100 miles (160 km) from the storm's center. Katrina was the eleventh tropical storm, fifth hurricane, third major hurricane, and second Category 5 hurricane of the 2005 Atlantic season.
> 
> At least 1,836 people lost their lives in Hurricane Katrina and in the subsequent floods, making it the deadliest U.S. hurricane since the 1928 Okeechobee Hurricane. The storm is estimated to have been responsible for $81.2 billion (2005 U.S. dollars) in damage, making it the costliest natural disaster in U.S. history.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Katrina

















*Uns videos para relembrar esta triste data:*




[VIDEO]http://www.ultimatechase.com/Video_Library/Hurricanes/Hurricane_Katrina_Landfall_01_Stream.wmv[/VIDEO]
http://www.ultimatechase.com/Video_Library/Hurricanes/Hurricane_Katrina_Stream.wmv


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2007 às 00:09)

Bem recordado!
Quantas famílias ainda estao a sofrer com os estragos desse furacão, e de outros como o Rita e Wilma.. 
Pessoas que de um momento para o outro perderam tudo...


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Ago 2008 às 15:40)

E já passaram três anos


Hurricane Katrina, A Climatological Perspective
October 2005, Updated August 2006

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/reports/tech-report-200501z.pdf


Sobre a situação da Cidade:

http://www.esquerda.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8018&Itemid=1

http://www.counterpunch.org/flaherty08272008.html  (em inglês, no original)


----------

